# royal genetics. web/books



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

does anyone know of any sites / books that give a full list of morphs, a sort of "how to make this morph guide" and a deep look into genetics at all.

also, same with corns????

thanks in advance guys


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

sheffieldsnake said:


> does anyone know of any sites / books that give a full list of morphs, a sort of "how to make this morph guide" and a deep look into genetics at all.
> 
> also, same with corns????
> 
> thanks in advance guys


john berrys book designer morphs aka the bible


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

VPI's Book
Pythons of the World, Vol 2 | Vida Preciosa International, Inc.

Kevin McCurlys book
Crystal Palace Reptiles: The Complete Ball Python ... Eco Publishing

and John Berrys book
John Berry Reptiles

And for corns
Cornsnake Morphs - The Definitive Online Guide - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

kingball said:


> john berrys book designer morphs aka the bible


Cheers mate. ill go have a look on amazon lol



markhill said:


> Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
> 
> VPI's Book
> Pythons of the World, Vol 2 | Vida Preciosa International, Inc.
> ...


Cheers. give me a good weekends reading


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

sheffieldsnake said:


> Cheers mate. ill go have a look on amazon lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. give me a good weekends reading


go direct to john berry only place you will get it £55 including delivery


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

does he have a site??
is it a comprehensive book???


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

this is the site he directs you to to get his book Big Sky Trading LimitedBig Reptile World for all snake, lizard, tortoise, turtle and amphibian books, supplies and supplementsBig Sky Trading Limited


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

John Berry's book is great for showing you all the morphs and what produces them, it doesn't go into much detail about genetics though


----------



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

*What do you get ?*

Sorry , thought I was posting a new thread


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i have kevin mclureys book for sale as new read once 38 plus postage: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

sheffieldsnake said:


> does anyone know of any sites / books that give a full list of morphs, a sort of "how to make this morph guide" and a deep look into genetics at all.
> 
> also, same with corns????
> 
> thanks in advance guys


For corn snake books, you want Charles Pritzel's The Cornsnake Morph Guide. 

Pritzel has a genetics web site:
Genetics

That web site is among the best herp genetics sites I know but is incomplete -- it does not go into dominant and codominant mutants. Because when it was made, all known mutants in corn snakes were recessive to the corresponding normal gene.

For a deeper look into genetics:
Miller, A survey of genetics
(Wilmer Jay Miller's web site, then look at the contents page)
Pritzel, Genetics for herpers
National Institute of Health (USA), Genetics home reference
(Handbook - Genetics Home Reference)
Elrod & Stansfield, Schaum's introduction to genetics

Miller's book and the NIH book are free for downloading. The other two cost approximately USA $15 new. It's possible to get the Elrod & Stansfield book for around half of new price if you look around the web a bit.

Good luck.


----------

